# Is he hibernating or shy? Extra leg skin



## Shrivas09 (Nov 19, 2016)

So picked up a red tegu about to weeks ago at a repticon expo. Seemed very friendly at the show. Seller said he was 2 months old. Got him and drove home ( 3 hours away) put him in a temporary set up which is almost three times his lengthy. And since I got him all he does is hid.i sometimes take him out if the hide and put him on my bed or place him in the basking area which goes up to 100 degrees. The cool side is at 75-80f°. When I put him to bask he does it fine but the leaves to his hid and doesn't ever come out. He has eaten 4 times since I got him. All chicken liver with calcium sprinkled on him . Also he has extra skin on his hind legs. This is my first tegu so wondering if that's normal?


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 19, 2016)

Shrivas09 said:


> So picked up a red tegu about to weeks ago at a repticon expo. Seemed very friendly at the show. Seller said he was 2 months old. Got him and drove home ( 3 hours away) put him in a temporary set up which is almost three times his lengthy. And since I got him all he does is hid.i sometimes take him out if the hide and put him on my bed or place him in the basking area which goes up to 100 degrees. The cool side is at 75-80f°. When I put him to bask he does it fine but the leaves to his hid and doesn't ever come out. He has eaten 4 times since I got him. All chicken liver with calcium sprinkled on him . Also he has extra skin on his hind legs. This is my first tegu so wondering if that's normal?
> View attachment 11465 View attachment 11466


Congrats. That's a fine-looking tegu. Newly-acquireds nearly always hide a lot for the first week as the get accostomed to the new routine and life. At two weeks, he could be slowing down for the winter. His basking temp shoud range 110-115. Also, heavily dust his food with calcium powder. Whole prey like frozen/thawed mice is a good staple. Cod liver oil in food helps with shedding. 

Not sure I understand what you mean by extra skin on legs? Shed skin?


----------



## Shrivas09 (Nov 19, 2016)

Thank you for the compliment. Naw it's not shedding skin, that wouldn't worry me too much as I have many reptiles this is just my first tegu . It's like extra skin like if you were fat and lost weight and have that lil extra skin. And yeah he's new so he's still a bit skidding and huffs alot


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 19, 2016)

Shrivas09 said:


> Thank you for the compliment. Naw it's not shedding skin, that wouldn't worry me too much as I have many reptiles this is just my first tegu . It's like extra skin like if you were fat and lost weight and have that lil extra skin. And yeah he's new so he's still a bit skidding and huffs alot


I'm not worried about that. Normal. It's very well-fed= hip bones are covered, plump tail, back legs look right. The opposite of that is very bad.


----------



## Shrivas09 (Nov 19, 2016)

Thank you soo much Walter1, im sure with time she will build up an appetite, like you said she just needs to get use to the environment.


----------

